# Movie with very good train footage



## quigly7777 (Oct 21, 2017)

Movie "Human Desire", from 1954. Lots of really good yard footage especially at the beginning. The hero is a train engineer. Includes a diesel turned on a turntable. Saw it on TCM, Turner Classic Movies.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Gave a DVD to my brother last Christmas!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

But...it's not a Model Train Video! 😄


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very true but the photo raises the question, who sits in the middle seat?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Fire21 said:


> But...it's not a Model Train Video! 😄


Yeah, but isn't that Glenn Ford on the right!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Gramps said:


> Very true but the photo raises the question, who sits in the middle seat?


If someone is in the middle seat, they can't see forward due to the center windshield post. Who would place a seat in the middle? 😄 It's not like a train needs a navigator pouring over maps and charts!


----------



## quigly7777 (Oct 21, 2017)

Seat for a someone in training.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Fire21 said:


> If someone is in the middle seat, they can't see forward due to the center windshield post. Who would place a seat in the middle? 😄 It's not like a train needs a navigator pouring over maps and charts!


Once upon a time you had engineer, fireman, and brakeman on the head end, and conductor and brakeman on the caboose, nowadays just engineer and conductor


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Trackjockey05 said:


> Once upon a time you had engineer, fireman, and brakeman on the head end, and conductor and brakeman on the caboose, nowadays just engineer and conductor


From what I've read the last several years, some trains now have only an engineer.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Fire21 said:


> From what I've read the last several years, some trains now have only an engineer.


A lot of the commuter trains are like that, only the engineer up front


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I've seen this film several times...Yes, some good shots in it... I'd think the middle seat is for the conductor if he comes from the caboose or before heading for it, to sit and discuss some issues of the run..I believe the actor on the left (fireman) is the engineer later on TV's "Petty Coat Junction".....


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Trackjockey05 said:


> A lot of the commuter trains are like that, only the engineer up front


The transit system in metro Atlanta, MARTA, is for lack of a better term, driverless. The "train operator" sits at the front of the train and opens the doors after the train stops at the station automatically and the train starts again after he/she closes the doors. The operator can override the automatic system in an emergency. It's probably the same technology used by the Disney World monorail.


----------

